# Flogging a dead horse????



## celsis (Aug 23, 2006)

I nkow it's been a long time, but maybe somebody can help.

My father, like myself, was at sea for years, but he always said his best job was on the Empire Halladale in the late 40s early 50s.

I realise that it's probably stupid of me to ask, but was anybody on it? Can anyone give me some info on it? I know she was a trooper and had some sort of weird hinge aaft of the wheelhouse?

BTW, my father was Norman MacKinnon from Barra.


----------



## jodalo (Sep 24, 2005)

You have probably seen this site, but yer 'tis just in case you hadn't 
http://www.merchant-navy.net/Pictures/empire halladale.html


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

*empire halladale*

hi celsis
some information on miramar ship index
launch date, previous names etc


----------



## celsis (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Celsis:

When I was three I apparantly made a trip on the Empire Halladale. It would have been around 1950/51. My father was stationed at Colombo, Ceylon with the RAF. According to my mother we returned to England on the Empire Halladale via Suez. The attached picture is from a family album and could have been taken by Mum or Dad when the vessel was in Aden. However, it was taken while we were passengers on it. Sorry I can't be more specific.

Nova Scotian


----------



## celsis (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Nova. My dad loved this ship, even though he was a stoker and she was a coal burner! Must've been something to do with the crowd. 

He passed away recently and I only have one photo from when he was at sea. It's a pity that none of the oldsters on here were ever on her!


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Hi Celsis I was s.o.s. on the Halladale 20.7.54 until we took her to Glasgow to be scrapped, joined her in Birkenhead went to Mombasa first trip and Cyprus next we were a mixed crew mostly Jocks and Scousers.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Celsis *Go to http://www.photoship.co.uk where there is 7 photos of her. browse old ship pictures on left and select "E" and page 6


----------



## Eddie Wallace (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Celsis I was on the Halladale in May 1955 as an AB, was a great ship and had a great time


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Empire Halladale (ex Antonio Delfino 1946, Ex Sierra Nevada 1934, ex Antonio Delfino 1932.) 14056 tons. Built 1921. 499.5 x 64.0 x 38.7.
Two reciprocating engines with LP steam turbines. Engines built by Vulcan Werke, Hamburg. Ship built by Akt. Ges. Hamburg.
She had DF,GyC, Radar. Code flags GPVQ. 3 decks. Cruiser stern. 
Owned by Ministry of Transport and managed by Anchor Line. Registered London. British flag.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my father was on Empire Halladale - must see if I can dig out some of his photos.

Al (Thumb)


----------

